# Movie s



## ironman (Jul 31, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can download and save movies free so when I don't have internet


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 1, 2017)

I use link aggregator sites (TwoMovies.tv is a good one) and look for links from thevideo.me or vidup.me—these hosts have downloadable options. (But be forewarned: you'll have to dismiss a shit ton of pop-ups in the process.)

There's also solarmoviez.to, where—whilst streaming—if you right-click/long-tap on the video frame, you'll be provided the opportunity to download. (File sizes tend to be much larger this way.)

And, of course, there's always torrenting...


----------



## ironman (Aug 1, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> I use link aggregator sites (TwoMovies.tv is a good one) and look for links from thevideo.me or vidup.me—these hosts have downloadable options. (But be forewarned: you'll have to dismiss a shit ton of pop-ups in the process.)
> 
> There's also solarmoviez.to, where—whilst streaming—if you right-click/long-tap on the video frame, you'll be provided the opportunity to download. (File sizes tend to be much larger this way.)
> 
> And, of course, there's always torrenting...


Thanks I give those a try .


----------

